# One on One, Anyone? (Fem for F/T/Herm/Futa/M)



## jezebeljones (Sep 12, 2019)

So a real quick bit of info-- I haven't participated in anything FA/fursona/furry/etc related in literal _years_ (probably nearly a decade???), but I continuously find myself missing certain aspects of friends I've had and whatnot, so I decided to give in and come back. So I apologize if I'm wholly out of the loop in any terms or whatnot.

Anyway-- Hello! Title is a good start. I'm looking for a somewhat slice of life RP, heavily romance induced, probably NSFW in the long run. I have a big ol' thing for *studentxteacher pairings*, but nothing underage (18+, usually HS senior or college students). I do have a fem teacher character, or a fem student if that's preferred. My writing can be considered *Literate* to *Lit +*. I mirror or write more than most partners.

*Plot Bunnies: *
- College professor is active in her local BDSM scene-- happens to run into a student unknowingly one night in the club, things move forwards from there.
- All girl's school with a trans or futa student.
- Teacher runs into student x number of years later, while teacher is perhaps going through a rough divorce/or perhaps sparks fly and the student becomes the cause for said divorce (heavy on the sappy romance).
- Student falls for college professor (also very heavy on the sappy romance, ya feel what I'm feelin?)
- *Not teacherxstudent related:* Male werewolfxhuman female, modern or historical fantasy, little red riding hood-esque meets Tarzan, with a touch of star crossed lovers/eventual slowburn romance. Could also work with a trans wolf or futa, etc.
- BossxSecretary
- *If you have a plot of bunny you think I would be interested in based on suggestions here, please share! I am a sucker for light taboo pairings.*

*My character:*
She is a snow leopard work in progress since I've been away for so long. Her name is Evelina Popov. She/they interchangeable, DFAB, queer and much more attracted to femme presenting individuals. She's about 5'2" and a bit chubby, though certainly curvaceous. She's a sub, but not the "lay down and take it like a doormat" kind. I do have an itch for a transgirl (slowburn romance), futa/chick with a dick/whatever you want to call it (probabky quick NSFW w/ slowburn romance), or simply a female presenting male/CD. Last resort-- I'll play with a cis male.

*Not into vore/scat/general bathroom things/pedophilia/incest/inflation/diapers/ageplay.
Rape is the lazy man's plot device.
*
Active in the BDSM community off-line, so very happy to explore that within RP. I am a heavy leaning submissive switch/I've been called bratty. Occasionally I will be drawn into small boughs of Domming, but only for the right partner. This is usually for more femme male character/forced feminization/chastity devices and key holding/psychological domming and less physical. 'Lay down and take it' type subs are boring as all hell, and I have *ZERO interest *in Domming someone of that sort. Please don't contact me looking to live out that type of femme fantasy.

I'd like to RP over *Discord*. Please PM me for info c:

*Because I've been asked a bit:* I am located in the EST timezone of the USA.


----------



## jezebeljones (Oct 19, 2019)

Bump~


----------



## srsishere (Oct 20, 2019)

Hello! I am interested in Rping with you!
I would be interested in playing a student~
My discord is srsishere #6626


----------



## jezebeljones (Oct 27, 2019)

Bump~


----------



## jezebeljones (Nov 5, 2019)

Bump~


----------



## jezebeljones (Nov 8, 2019)

Bump~


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Nov 8, 2019)

I have this one fox guy named Grief who's 28. He's sort of a supervillain but I'm not the most kinkiest of roleplayers, maybe he could suffice?


----------



## KyloTiger (Nov 9, 2019)

liberal#2008


----------



## jezebeljones (Nov 11, 2019)

Bump


----------



## jezebeljones (Nov 23, 2019)

Bump


----------

